# [Mplayer/FreeTV] Pas de son (resolu : alang config)

## razer

Hello,

Cela fait maintenant une bonne paire d'heures que j'essaye de comprendre pourquoi ce satané mplayer refuse de me jouer le son d'une video venant du stream de chez free, par dépit j'en réfère à vos compétences.

Avant tout, pour info, sur une ubuntu mplayer lit cet audio parfaitement, tout comme vlc sur ma gentoo.

Pour éliminer les problèmes liés au streaming, j'ai fait un dump grâce à vlc de quques secondes de flux, vous pouvez trouver ce  flux ici : cela serait bien que vous testiez avec votre mplayer...

Une identification sur le mplayer ubuntu indique un flux audio de type mp2, décodé via mp3lib, que du standart, et pourtant sur la gentoo aucun flux audio n'est détecté :

```
$ mplayer FluxTV.mpg

MPlayer dev-SVN-r23440 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 3, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Warning unknown option subfont-auto-scale at line 26

Warning unknown option subfont-osdscale at line 28

112 codecs audio & 235 codecs vidéo

Lecture de FluxTV.mpg

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=69) NO AUDIO!  NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0

VIDEO:  MPEG2  544x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

xscreensaver_disable : n'a pas pu trouver de fenêtre XScreenSaver.

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [pp]

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Mpeg PES)

[PP] Utilisation de filtres de postprocessing externes, max q = 6

N'a pas pu trouver espace colorimétrique correspondant - nouvel essai avec -vf scale...

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [scale]

Le périphérique de sortie vidéo sélectionné est incompatible avec ce codec.

Essayer d'ajouter le filtre d'échelle, e.g. -vf spp,scale plutôt que -vf spp.

Echec de l'initialisation de VDecoder :(

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Codec vidéo choisi : [mpeg12] vfm : libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

[PP] Utilisation de filtres de postprocessing externes, max q = 6

Audio : pas de son

Démarre la lecture...

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Planar YV12)

[PP] Utilisation de filtres de postprocessing externes, max q = 6

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

```

Merci d'avance de votre aide car là, vraiment, je pête un câble avec ce truc

Pour info quand même, mon objectif est de pouvoir enregistrer facilement en ligne de commande, via un cron, un programme en utilisant l'option magique streamdump, et ce de manière nettement plus simple qu'avec VLC

Voici mes USE flags actuels pour mplayer, j'ai essayé d'ajouter : dv dvb nas tivo, idem

```
 equery uses mplayer

*^[[3;2~[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-9999-r17 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx          : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 - - 3dnow         : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - - 3dnowext      : Enables 3dnow extensions in mplayer

 + + X             : Adds support for X11

 + + a52           : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aac           : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - aalib         : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa          : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec       : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amrnb         : <unknown>

 - - amrwb         : <unknown>

 - - arts          : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - ass           : <unknown>

 - - bidi          : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist       : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl            : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb          : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdparanoia    : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - color-console : <unknown>

 - - cpudetection  : Enables runtime cpudetection

 + + custom-cflags : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - dga           : Adds DGA Support (Xfree86) (DGA=Direct Graphic Access)

 - - directfb      : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - dv            : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb           : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd           : Adds support for DVDs

 - - dvdnav        : DVD menu navigation support (not supported)

 + + dvdread       : Enables usage of Ogle's libdvdread for DVD playback

 - - enca          : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode        : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - - esd           : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon         : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - fpm           : <unknown>

 - - ftp           : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi           : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif           : Adds GIF image support

 - - gtk           : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 - - i8x0          : <unknown>

 - - ipv6          : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ivtv          : Enable IVTV TV-Out video output

 - - jack          : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick      : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg          : Adds JPEG image support

 - - ladspa        : Enables the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libcaca       : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - linguas_bg    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_cs    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_da    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_de    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_el    : <unknown>

 + + linguas_en    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_es    : <unknown>

 + + linguas_fr    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_hu    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ja    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ko    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_mk    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_nl    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_no    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_pl    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_pt_BR : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ro    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ru    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_sk    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_tr    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_uk    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_zh_CN : <unknown>

 - - linguas_zh_TW : <unknown>

 - - lirc          : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + live          : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd        : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building.

 - - lzo           : Enables support for lzo compression

 - - matrox        : Adds Matrox MGA support to mplayer

 - - mga           : <unknown>

 + + mmx           : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + mmxext        : Enables mmx2 support

 + + mp2           : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3           : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + mpeg          : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages.

 + + musepack      : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas           : Adds support for network audio sound

 + + nls           : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - nut           : <unknown>

 + + nvidia        : <unknown>

 - - openal        : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl        : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss           : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png           : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm           : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pulseaudio    : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + quicktime     : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio         : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar           : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 + + real          : Adds real video support

 + + rtc           : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 - - samba         : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - sdl           : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - sortsub       : <unknown>

 - - speex         : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 + + sse           : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 + + sse2          : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - svga          : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - tga           : Enables Targa video output

 + + theora        : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - + tivo          : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 + + truetype      : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode       : Adds support for Unicode

 - - v4l           : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2          : Enables video4linux2 support

 + + vorbis        : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs   : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + + x264          : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim         : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama      : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 - - xmga          : <unknown>

 + + xv            : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 + + xvid          : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 + + xvmc          : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran         : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

```

Last edited by razer on Fri Jun 01, 2007 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Pas de son avec mplayer ni mplayer-bin.

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070427  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa custom-cflags dvd dvdread iconv live mmx mmxext mp3 rtc sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis xv -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gtk -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -opengl -oss -png -pnm -quicktime -radio -rar -real -samba -sdl -speex -srt (-svga) -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"
```

Par contre ça fonctionne avec Kaffeine (xine) et avec VLC.

Je pense que le problème vient de la libmpeg2 utilisée par mplayer, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Edit: pourtant il semblerait que la libmpeg2 utilisée sous Gentoo et Ubuntu soit interne aux sources de mplayer...

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Moi j'ai du son :

```

$ mplayer FluxTV.mpg 

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Lecture de FluxTV.mpg

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=69) AUDIO MPA(pid=68) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 1

VIDEO:  MPEG2  544x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Mpeg PES)

N'a pas pu trouver espace colorimétrique correspondant - nouvel essai avec -vf scale...

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [scale]

Le périphérique de sortie vidéo sélectionné est incompatible avec ce codec.

Essayer d'ajouter le filtre d'échelle, e.g. -vf spp,scale plutôt que -vf spp.

Echec de l'initialisation de VDecoder :(

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Codec vidéo choisi : [mpeg12] vfm : libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Démarre la lecture...

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 544x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

A:93378.7 V:93379.3 A-V: -0.654 ct: -0.136  35/ 35  4%  0%  0.6% 0 0 

Sortie... (Fin)

```

Voici mes flags :

```

$ paludis -q mplayer

* media-video/mplayer

    gentoo:            1.0_rc1-r2 1.0.20070321 1.0.20070321-r1 1.0.20070427 {:0} 

    installed:         1.0.20070427* {:0} 

    Homepage:          http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

    Description:       Media Player for Linux

    License:           ( GPL-2 ) 

    Source origin:     media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070427::gentoo

    Installed time:    Mon Apr 30 09:18:39 2007

    Use flags:         (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (X) (a52) (aac) (aalib) (alsa) (-altivec) (-amr) (-arts) (-bidi) (-bindist) (-bl) (-cddb) (cdparanoia) (-cpudetection) (-custom-cflags) (-debug) (-dga) (-directfb) (-doc) (dts) (dv) (-dvb) (dvd) (dvdnav) (dvdread) (-enca) (encode) (-esd) (-fbcon) (-ftp) (-ggi) (gif) (-gtk) (iconv) (-ipv6) (-ivtv) (-jack) (-joystick) (jpeg) (-libcaca) (-lirc) (live) (-livecd) (-lzo) (mad) (-md5sum) (mmx) (-mmxext) (-mp2) (mp3) (-musepack) (-nas) (-openal) (opengl) (-oss) (png) (-pnm) (quicktime) (-radio) (-rar) (real) (-rtc) (-samba) (sdl) (-speex) (-srt) (sse) (sse2) (-svga) (-tga) (theora) (-tivo) (truetype) (-unicode) (v4l) (v4l2) (-video_cards_mga) (-video_cards_s3virge) (-video_cards_tdfx) (-video_cards_vesa) (-vidix) (vorbis) (-win32codecs) (-x264) (-xanim) (-xinerama) (xv) (xvid) (-xvmc) (-zoran)

```

C'est étrange que ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi vu qu'apparemment le son est encodé en mp3...

Edit : Je parierai pas ma chemise là dessus mais à mon avis le problème vient peut-être du USE mad qui n'est pas activé chez Desintegr et qui ne semble pas accessible avec ta version de mplayer.

----------

## razer

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Pas de son avec mplayer ni mplayer-bin.
> 
> Edit: pourtant il semblerait que la libmpeg2 utilisée sous Gentoo et Ubuntu soit interne aux sources de mplayer...

 

Pourtant les versions de mplayer sont identiques pour nous 3, et j'ai déjà bien testé les différents cflags -> une dépendance qui met le brin.

Pour vous 2 : êtes vous en full ~arch ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je parierai pas ma chemise là dessus mais à mon avis le problème vient peut-être du USE mad qui n'est pas activé chez Desintegr et qui ne semble pas accessible avec ta version de mplayer.

 

Tu as du son et c'est la mp3lib qui utilisé et non pas mad.

```
Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3 
```

De mémoire, j'avais déjà essayé auparavant avec le flag mad activé. Toujours pas de son. Donc à mon, ça ne change rien.   :Razz: 

----------

## razer

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Moi j'ai du son :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

D'ou vient ton mplayer-SVN ? portage ou overlay quelconque ?

Je teste pour mad...

----------

## SanKuKai

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ou vient ton mplayer-SVN ? portage ou overlay quelconque ?
> 
> Je teste pour mad...

 

Il vient de Portage et je suis en ~amd64.

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as du son et c'est la mp3lib qui utilisé et non pas mad.
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ouais en effet...

Du coup je vois vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir...

----------

## razer

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup je vois vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir...

 

Ben ouai, c'est d'autant plus bizarre que je suis un gros utilisateur de mplayer, justement car il lit tout, et c'est la 1° fois qu'il me fait défaut.

De toute manière, cela n'empêche pas au "dumpstream" de fonctionner, mais j'ai horreur de déclarer forfait sur un problème de ce genre. De plus en plus j'opte pour l'option bug d'une dépendance ou propre à mplayer. Demain je tenterais une compil propre avec cpu-detection et des cflags safe, au cas ou

En tout cas merci bcp

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

J'ai du son.

```
 mplayer http://razerraz.free.fr/FluxTV.mpg

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz (Family: 6, Model: 9, Stepping: 5)

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE

Lecture de http://razerraz.free.fr/FluxTV.mpg

Solution de razerraz.free.fr pour AF_INET...

Connexion au serveur razerraz.free.fr[212.27.63.148] : 80...

Grandeur cache réglée à 320 KBytes

Remplissage du cache :  0.00% (0 octets)

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=69) AUDIO MPA(pid=68) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 1

Solution de razerraz.free.fr pour AF_INET...

Connexion au serveur razerraz.free.fr[212.27.63.148] : 80...

VIDEO:  MPEG2  544x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Mpeg PES)

N'a pas pu trouver espace colorimétrique correspondant - nouvel essai avec -vf scale...

Ouverture du filtre vidéo : [scale]

Le périphérique de sortie vidéo sélectionné est incompatible avec ce codec.

Essayer d'ajouter le filtre d'échelle, e.g. -vf spp,scale plutôt que -vf spp.

Echec de l'initialisation de VDecoder :(

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Codec vidéo choisi : [mpeg12] vfm : libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Impossible ouvrir périphérique audio /dev/dsp : Device or resource busy

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Démarre la lecture...

VDec : requête de config de vo - 544 x 576 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.33:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 544x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12  [zoom]

A:93393.7 V:93380.2 A-V: 13.417 ct:  0.036  56/ 56 10%  1% 1164.6% 50

```

Mes use :

```
eix -I mplayer

[I] media-video/mplayer

     Available versions:  1.0_rc1-r2 1.0.20070321 ~1.0.20070321-r1 ~1.0.20070427

     Installed:           1.0.20070321(07:42:39 20.05.2007)(-3dnow -3dnowext X -a52 aac aalib alsa -altivec -amr arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb dvd -dvdnav dvdread -enca encode -esd fbcon -ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -lirc live -livecd -lzo mad -md5sum mmx -mmxext -mp2 mp3 -musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png -pnm quicktime -radio -rar real -rtc -samba sdl speex -srt sse -sse2 svga -tga -theora -tivo truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_vesa -vidix vorbis win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran)
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)
```

----------

## Ezka

Bon j'ai encore les yeux collé, mais chez moi j'ai du son, et la seule différence entre tes flags et le miens c'est que j'ai "vidix". : *Quote:*   

> media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa dvd dvdread encode gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx mmxext mp3 musepack opengl png quicktime srt sse truetype unicode vidix win32codecs x264 xv xvid"

 

Ta version mplayer me semble étrange elle l'a pas   :Sad: 

----------

## razer

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai encore les yeux collé, mais chez moi j'ai du son, et la seule différence entre tes flags et le miens c'est que j'ai "vidix".

 

Vidix est un mode de sortie video, comme X11 ou xv...

Aller, cherche encore   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

Trés juste ... je vais prendre un café   :Laughing: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Essayes de recompiler mplayer   :Idea: 

----------

## _Seth_

j'ai du son aussi... c'est étrange ce problème  :Question: 

```
$ mplaye FluxTV.mpg

[...]

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================
```

```
$ eix -I mplayer

[I] media-video/mplayer

     Available versions:  1.0_rc1-r2 1.0.20070321 (~)1.0.20070321-r1 (~)1.0.20070427 

     Installed versions:  1.0.20070427(03:18:47 30.04.2007)(3dnow 3dnowext X -a52 aac -aalib alsa -altivec -amr -arts bidi -bindist -bl cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb doc -dts -dv dvb -dvd -dvdnav -dvdread -enca encode esd fbcon ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo mad -md5sum mmx -mmxext -mp2 mp3 -musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png -pnm quicktime -radio -rar real -rtc -samba sdl -speex -srt sse -sse2 -svga -tga theora -tivo truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx video_cards_vesa -vidix vorbis win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama xv xvid -xvmc -zoran)
```

----------

## loux.thefuture

Bonjour,

je crois qu'il faut préciser la source sonore,

certaines chaines sont enregistrées en mpeg4 et d'autres en mpeg2,

avant la mise à jour du firmware je pouvais lire tout ce qui était enregistré sur la freebox HD avec mplayer

mais depuis j'ai aussi les problémes de son,

je reste à l'écoute du topic et vous souhaites bonne chance  :Smile: 

A+

loux

----------

## razer

 *loux.thefuture wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> je crois qu'il faut préciser la source sonore,
> 
> certaines chaines sont enregistrées en mpeg4 et d'autres en mpeg2,
> ...

 

Ce que je pense, c'est que n'est pas un problème de codec non supporté, mais de conteneur, comme en témoigne la ligne :

```
VIDEO MPEG2(pid=69) NO AUDIO!  NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0
```

Si mplayer n'était pas capable de lire le flux audio, il donnerait un message d'avertissement. Là, il ne trouve tout simplement pas de flux audio.

J'ai poussé l'analyse en ouvrant mon dump avec avidemux, qui précise dans dans son menu de choix de bande audio qu'elle est intégrée au flux video, chose que je n'avais jamais vue avant.

Je m'oriente donc vers un bug de la libmpeg intégrée à mplayer, qui ne se manifeste que dans certaines conditions : reste à définir lesquelles...

Affaire, à suivre, car je ne vais pas lâcher l'affaire  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Mwhaha  :Very Happy: 

J'ai trouvé pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi grâce à ce post :

http://geexbox.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4121

J'avais mis, il y a longtemps,  dans les options de mplayer (~/.mplayer/config) :

```
alang=fre,eng
```

Puis je viens de l'enlever pour tester, et voilà le résultat :

```
VIDEO MPEG2(pid=69) AUDIO MPA(pid=68) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 1

[...]

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## razer

@Desintegr -> je teste çà dès que je suis de retour chez moi, merci pour l'info.

----------

## razer

 *razer wrote:*   

> @Desintegr -> je teste çà dès que je suis de retour chez moi, merci pour l'info.

 

BINGO

Merci beaucoup et toutes mes félicitations, car je n'aurais jamais trouvé çà tout seul :

```

#slang                   = fr

#alang                   = en

```

bien mieux maintenant   :Wink: 

----------

